# MQB Tiguan engine/cycle EXPLAINED



## soulrider4ever (Nov 16, 2015)

*What turbo is in the new Tiguan?*

I might be buying one... was just curious if anyone knows -- is this a IS20 turbo (same as GTi)?? Or something different? IS12?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

came across this video today, explains the difference with our new motor in the MQB Tiguan.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

See this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8884578-MQB-Tiguan-engine-cycle-EXPLAINED


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Interesting...but the new Tiguan is still a slug....


----------



## soulrider4ever (Nov 16, 2015)

pwaug said:


> See this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8884578-MQB-Tiguan-engine-cycle-EXPLAINED


Thanks, I watched the video but I didn't hear any reference to what turbo charger was being used... great explanation of the new engine cycle though!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*New 2.0T vs Old 2.0T*

I'm curious if anyone has any information yet on the new 2.0T for this model year Tiguan, and how it differs from the old. The old is listed as the EA888 Gen3, and ranges from what, 200-220hp stock? 

So, our engine, same displacement so I have to assume the block and head are going to be very much the same. My thoughts as to what caused the 20-30hp decrease would be turbo size and maybe even fuel injector size? Would be neat to find out that if one could score a factory turbo and/or injectors from a GTI it'd be easy extra power.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, you pretty much summed it up.

It’s the B-Cycle version of the GTi engine, which gets lower output, less capable fueling and a (MUCH) smaller turbo along with valve lift only on the intake cam.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

*North American EA888 Gen3.B -- does it have port injectors?*

North American EA888 Gen3.B -- does it have port injectors (in the manifold)? I have heard that they did not have those for North American market in previous generations and people used to have valve deposit issues. How about this new generation of engines?
Thanks!
M


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

tdb2 said:


> North American EA888 Gen3.B -- does it have port injectors (in the manifold)? I have heard that they did not have those for North American market in previous generations and people used to have valve deposit issues. How about this new generation of engines?
> Thanks!
> M


MPI? I don’t think so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

No. Engine specifications clearly state direct injection. Fuel is injected directly into the cylinders.

2.0L TSI®, 16-valve, DOHC, in-line 4-cylinder turbocharged engine with intercooler
and direct fuel injection; 184 hp, 221 lb-ft of torque

Have Fun!

Don


----------

